# The Virginia boys are coming!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

From what I take from It ..You boys In Cunuck land get a fist full of dollars moore than we do down here...I may just have to work up there a year or two ,then come back home and live like a King!:whistling2:lol!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I wanna work for Just me! so one of his ladies can show me how to run the zooka...:yes:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Come to Nova Scotia and you will have a job. Its not as cold as Ontario and our beer is waaaaay better. :thumbup: were doin 2 to 3 houses a week and cant find tapers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> From what I take from It ..You boys In Cunuck land get a fist full of dollars moore than we do down here...I may just have to work up there a year or two ,then come back home and live like a King!:whistling2:lol!!


Well the guy in the picture will take over half your money:yes:

And buy a new truck, before you come up here, as you will see by this link http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ckup-Truck-DIESEL-4x4-CREW-W0QQAdIdZ384343041


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Come to Nova Scotia and you will have a job. Its not as cold as Ontario and our beer is waaaaay better. :thumbup: were doin 2 to 3 houses a week and cant find tapers.


Tiss not, Ontario is warmer.:furious:

Victoria 5.5Vancouver 3.9Abbotsford 3.4Kelowna-2.6St. Catharines – Niagara-2.9Windsor-3.1Oshawa-3.9St. John's-4.1Hamilton-4.6Halifax-4.8Toronto-4.9London-4.9

​

No need for you BC lads to pipe in either

How about I just send 2bjr back home, he's a blue noser:yes:

Think he's from truro:blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> I wanna work for Just me! so one of his ladies can show me how to run the zooka...:yes:


You remember that, do you. 

Lady. Singular.

I don't know how she would've been at training. She didn't like to stand around and get much instruction, so I don't know how she would've been at giving it.

She always wanted to be doing. Except when she got a text. Then she just had to stop and check it out, and usually return it. If she didn't, it was like it was burning holes in her back pocket, where she kept it.

:furious: text messaging. I once asked her how many dead and dying friends and relatives she had, that she had to check out and return so many while we were working.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Tiss not, Ontario is warmer.:furious:
> 
> Victoria 5.5Vancouver 3.9Abbotsford 3.4Kelowna-2.6St. Catharines – Niagara-2.9Windsor-3.1Oshawa-3.9St. John's-4.1Hamilton-4.6Halifax-4.8Toronto-4.9London-4.9​
> 
> ...


 no coors light?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> no coors light?


Yep, except it taste better, we made it taste more like Canadian beer:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Stay away from bc*



2buckcanuck said:


> Tiss not, Ontario is warmer.:furious:
> 
> Victoria 5.5Vancouver 3.9Abbotsford 3.4Kelowna-2.6St. Catharines – Niagara-2.9Windsor-3.1Oshawa-3.9St. John's-4.1Hamilton-4.6Halifax-4.8Toronto-4.9London-4.9​
> 
> ...


 
 *NO NO - Dont Come to BC*

We Get enough *Albertans* coming out and stealing our work. :furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark is back









So did you get ant good beaver shots in, while on vacation...... with your camera:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Still on vacation. Damn I got on the internet and forgot about the BBQ on the back deck. Burnt burgers! Have a few beavers from POF want on the boat but thinking twice about it. Hope all you buggers from DWT are working hard.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yep, except it taste better, we made it taste more like Canadian beer:yes:


Mr Buck look what i found when looking for more beer!!:blink:
No idea far these came from!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You see everyone wants to be Canadian - even the Scots.


----------

